# Happy Halloween!



## Talierin (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Halloween people! What's everyone doing costume/party-wise?

I'm kinda a space pilot thing, high boots, black and white striped knee socks with my pants pulled into the tops of the socks, a tight white shirt, and my military cut black jacket, and a checkerboard bandanna. And I've got charcoal all over me so it looks like I've been working/blowing up my ship, hehehe. I'm wearing it to work, and then to my friend's party tonight, where instead of trick or treating we're going on a scavenger hunt for canned food, which we're gonna donate to the local food bank thing. It's gonna be super awesome, I"m so excited!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 31, 2005)

My parents won't let me trick-or-treat anymore, but one of my friends is coming over and we're going to make a jack-o-lantern and play ding-dong ditch and give candy to small vict- *cough* children.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, the night to dress as whoever and whatever one so desires. The one time of the year that you can be cheered on for being a fool; laughed at for acting insane and feel almost giddy about all of it. 

I'm finishing up a mask that I'm going to put with my dark cloak. It's going to have ribbons, tissue paper in a rainbow of colors and if I can find it I'll put some glitter on top of it all. 

On catch, it's raining; and I'm not one to go door to door asking for candy... I'll be on 'street patrol'.  After all, someone has to keep the kids on their toes. Most of them know me and it's fun to jump and scream and I like to help with that.  

So to one and all! I wish you a merry and safe candy and sugar high night! May you have a good time no matter what you do and where you may be! 

Just remember! _BE SAFE!_


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 31, 2005)

It's enough for me to be sitting at my desk wearing kitty ears along with my phone-head-set for awhile. .. MEOW


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm being a party pooper.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 1, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I'm being a party pooper.



I'll just bet you are.


----------

